# switches out of sync



## Linda Shufeldt (Jun 9, 2010)

How do I get a light that is controlled but three switches (one at the door entry, one at each side of the headboard to the bed) in sync????Never can get all three switches to work in sync.... this drives me nuts!!!! 2 are always wrong and one right... what do I do????


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

wires are crossed.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Open up the switches are take pictures or tell us what you have for wires.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually take out one switch & flip it over :laughing:

*jynx*


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

turn the odd switch upside down


If what you mean is you have 2 3 way switches and 1 4 way switch, you can always end up with an odd switch depending on what order you turned the lights on and off using any given switch. If you are this anal about the switches, I suggest you get push button switches


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they are saying that the travelers are reversed on one of the switches so they are not working right. But I could be mistaken:whistling2:


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

:no::laughing: Focus your energy on something more deserving of your attention! There is nothing wrong with the switches, they will never "sync up" no matter what you do! But hey ...guess what? They are working exactly as they should! You have the ability to turn on or off the light no matter which entrance to the area you use and if you look you will see that none ...not a one of those switches says ON or OFF in any position. That's because they can be ON or OFF in any position...pretty versatile wouldn't you say? :no::laughing:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with Nap, 2 3ws and a 4w. One of the switches is up when the lights are off. or down when on.

If I need to turn those lights on I just change the switch to the other position.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Linda Shufeldt said:


> How do I get a light that is controlled but three switches (one at the door entry, one at each side of the headboard to the bed) in sync????Never can get all three switches to work in sync.... this drives me nuts!!!! 2 are always wrong and one right... what do I do????


I truly hope you are not referring to the position of the switches like the other are suggesting. 

There is NO "right" or "wrong" position when it comes to 3 & 4 way switches.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's how they stay in sync:
Let's imagine lights are out and all switches are down. 
- OP enters room and switches light on at door: lights on and now two down = 'off', one up = 'on'. 
- OP turns off light at one side of head board by switching it up: now lights off with two switches in the up or 'on' position and one switch in the down or 'off' position. 
- OP gets up in the AM and turns on the lights by switching the light by the bed into the down or 'off' position. Again lights are on with two switches in the 'off' position. 
- OP leaves the room turning the lights off by switching the switch by the door into the off position . Lights off and all switches are 'off' 


Or, if you skimmed this because it's wordy and absurd - there's a reason they don't print on and off on three way switches - *it's cause they're toggle switches NOT on/off switches. *


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

This is one of those unsolvable math problems discussed at length in Victorian themed high ceilinged libraries over tea.

Given a 4 way switch setup (3 switches) exactly one of the following will be true:
1. The light will be off when all three switches are down and on when all three switches are up,
2. The light will be on when all three switches are down and off when all three switches are up.

If you physically open up one switch box and turn the switch upside down, you will convert from #1 to #2 or you will convert from #2 to #1.

In addition, if you label the switches A, B, and C, then if for a given setting of A, a given setting of B and a given setting of C the light is on, then the light will always be on for that group of (up/down) settings regardless of what order you flipped the switches to get to that group of settings. For three switches there are eight groups of settings; the light will be on for four of those groups of settings. I will leave it as an exercise to write down those settings all on one sheet of paper in tabular form.

Hint: Imagine that all of the switches are down and the light is off. By definition, in a 3-way or 4-way setup, flipping any one switch turns the light (on/off). Flip one switch up. The light goes on. Flip another switch up. The light goes off. Flip the third switch up. The light goes on.

OT: Yet another unsolvable problem for you math Ph.D's. The 7 bridges of Ko:nigsberg (Koenigsberg).


----------

